# bushings on eaton viking snowblower



## river2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there,
I would like to replace one of the auger bushings on my snowblower. The one located next to the chain and sprocket driving the auger. It's an old one, 1974. I was wondering if it's a big job to get at it. This snowblower is a single stage, just one auger spinning really fast.
If someone can give me pointers, it would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Eaton Viking 324-450


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Anyway you can take a picture of the auger assembly and post it here ?
I have never seen a two piece auger on a single stage blower before

Really sounds like you are missing a shear bolt on the side that spins slowly.

BG


----------



## river2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.
I did manage to change them yesterday. It wasnt too bad of a job. 
You first need to take off the chain guard, then remove the front auger sprocket held in place by a spiral key. Remove the nut holding the auger shaft on the side opposite to the deck. This will detach the auger from the deck. Then remove the part that holds the busing in place. To remove it, there are only 3 nuts that you can access from the inside of the blower deck. After that, the bushing is held there by a snap ring. The same steps apply to both sides if you wish to replace both bushings. I paid 5$ per bushing, 2.50$ for a new snap ring and 15$ for a new chain (could only find a 10 foot lenght). It now is a whole lot tighter. One of the bushings was completely worn out, the shaft had completely destroyed one side of it. The chain had also never been replaced and was stretched out, I could even see links that were broken on some sides.
It is now much more solid... considering it is a 1974 that is.
Thanks again.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi river2,

Many thanks for your reply as to the fix. This may be helpful for others and is valuable info that needs to be passed on.

SABL


----------



## hsnsbr (Apr 16, 2009)

river2 said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> I did manage to change them yesterday. It wasnt too bad of a job.
> You first need to take off the chain guard, then remove the front auger sprocket held in place by a spiral key. Remove the nut holding the auger shaft on the side opposite to the deck. This will detach the auger from the deck. Then remove the part that holds the busing in place. To remove it, there are only 3 nuts that you can access from the inside of the blower deck. After that, the bushing is held there by a snap ring. The same steps apply to both sides if you wish to replace both bushings. I paid 5$ per bushing, 2.50$ for a new snap ring and 15$ for a new chain (could only find a 10 foot lenght). It now is a whole lot tighter. One of the bushings was completely worn out, the shaft had completely destroyed one side of it. The chain had also never been replaced and was stretched out, I could even see links that were broken on some sides.
> It is now much more solid... considering it is a 1974 that is.
> Thanks again.


Hi
I exactly got the same problem. Where did you buy the bushing, snap ring and the chain?
Regards..


----------



## river2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi there,
For the parts, I bought the chain and snap ring at a local bearing shop, they sell sprockets, belts and stuff like that there. You just need to bring in the old ones and they can match them, if you still have the old ones. For the bushing, bring the old one to a small engine shop, where they fix snowblowers and he'll probably have it in stock. It's a common bushing that is still used on many models so you'll probably be in luck. You might be able to find the exact chain at a small engine shop without needing to remove excess links but that will be more expensive to go that way. You're better off getting a 10 foot lenght and shortening it. You'll even have enough leftover to do the job again if ever you need to, hopefully not...
If you can't find them, let me know and I'll try to find my owners manual with the parts list and give you the numbers.
Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------

